

Show HN: Eventivore - Our Submission to the 36 hour Hacka2thon - jonny2112
http://eventivore.com/

======
unalone
I like this a lot! Not a fan of how you handle clicking on the pin icons,
though; Google Maps uses those pins to open information in a bubble within the
window, and having my click open a Facebook page bothered me. It's a shame
that your map conveys no useful data except by opening new windows/tabs;
possibly consider an interface that loads that FB data in a frame, possibly
from the mobile site to conserve space?

~~~
mhseiden
If you log in with Facebook, a window will actually display on mouse-over that
gives the basic event info. It's a bug that we're currently working to fix.

~~~
unalone
Good to know. Best of luck with this if you decide to keep developing it; I
really like the concept behind it.

------
GBKS
Will you eventually have to pay for usage of Google Maps
([http://googlegeodevelopers.blogspot.com/2011/10/introduction...](http://googlegeodevelopers.blogspot.com/2011/10/introduction-
of-usage-limits-to-maps.html)) if you go over 25000 views per day?

I'm asking because I'm cooking up a similar concept, and the upcoming price
increase of Google Maps makes me a bit hesitant to use them.

The Google Maps Premier page, where my only option is to "Contact Sales" also
doesn't seem very friendly to small sites and apps
(<http://www.google.com/enterprise/earthmaps/maps.html>).

~~~
mhseiden
This was a hackathon project, so we haven't looked that far into the future
quite yet. If we reach that point, then we'll consider all of the existing Map
APIs and how well they fit into our application.

~~~
GBKS
Makes sense. I was just curious if anybody has already looked into what makes
most sense for this type of usage.

------
darklajid
Might be me, but w/ my Firefox, sitting in Tel Aviv, I end up with a
disabled/grey map of the US of A and a modal dialog box that has no title / a
~crappy~ style and asks me for a US zip code. [1]

Not for me?

1: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1194203/Eventivore.png>

~~~
brendino
For now we're pretty much only targeting the US (hence the zip code thing). We
originally had browser geo-location, but disabled that for a few reasons. We
will re-enable it soon.

~~~
johncoltrane
ZIP codes are far from being a US exclusivity.

I suggest a "We don't offer our services outside of the USA for now. Leave us
your email and country and we will notify you when…" somewhere in the ZIP code
pop-in.

------
brackin
Didn't really work for London. I live about an hour away but am fine with
going to London when there's startup events. The 5 events shown in London are
all either joke pages, local bar quizes or people's private events (Birthday
Parties).

~~~
mhseiden
If you sign in with your Facebook account, the events that you are connected
with will be added to our DB, drastically improving your results.

------
brendino
FYI - Please click 'allow' when your browser prompts for geo-location. If you
don't see many events around you, log in with Facebook and the system will
fetch publicly-available events that are connected to your and your friends.

------
vaf
This is really cool, a nice style touch would be to be able to see what
happening "this week" or "this weekend". If you sign in and your facebook
event is set to private or closed does it aggregate it?

~~~
mhseiden
We only aggregate public events. Our goal is to build a great event discovery
application that leverages the massive number of events on Facebook.

------
brendino
Update: we ended up second place in the Ann Arbor Hacka2thon. GooseCast
(ccgoose.com) took the top honors. Thanks for everyone's feedback so far!

------
rgbrgb
Every time I click a pin, a pop up comes up in the map view then immediately
closes. Am I using this incorrectly?

~~~
mhseiden
If you haven't logged in with Facebook, then that is most likely the issue. If
you have, then it's probably a bug that we'll address in the future.

------
philgo20
Where do the events come from?

